#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό: Μηχανολογικά, ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Excel για τον υπολογισμό της απόδοσης σωμάτων τύπου πάνελ & φέτες σε διαφορετικές θερμοκρασίας νερού

## spapako

ευχαριστούμε. Τώρα με τις αντλίες θερμότητας, τους λέβητες συμπυκνώσεως, την αντιστάθμιση κτλ είναι απαραίτητος ο υπολογισμός των σωμάτων με διαφορετικές θερμοκρασίες προσαγωγής-επιστροφής

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε.
Όντως χρήσιμο σε μηχανικούς και όχι μόνο για τον υπολογισμό της πραγματικής απόδοσης ειδικά όταν σκεφτόμαστε την τοποθέτηση αντλίας θερμότητας έστω και "υψηλών" θερμοκρασιών.

----------


## dimtol

Γεια σας, παρακαλώ ο κωδικός του Excel , για να είναι παραμετροποιήσιμο, ποιος είναι;

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

> Γεια σας, παρακαλώ ο κωδικός του Excel , για να είναι παραμετροποιήσιμο, ποιος είναι;


Για να υπάρχει κωδικός προστασίας, προφανώς ο δημιουργός του δεν θέλει να δώσει ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στον καθέναν.

Επειδή όμως έχουν περάσει 5 χρόνια από τότε που δημιουργήθηκε το πρόγραμμα, ενδεχομένως ο δημιουργός του να άλλαξε άποψη.
Μένει να το διαπιστώσουμε.

----------

